# Snowmageddon in Virginia



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, but somehow I can live the rest of my life without ever having to shovel it one more time. 

I don't think we got as much as you, but 20 inches in my backyard was a little excessive especially when I read posts about early springs in other parts of the country.

When I look at the next 10 days, it says the highs will be in the 30s.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

i live in new york and never seen a flake lol


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoa! Karla, you have more snow on the covers than we have on the ski slopes.

Upper entrances anyone?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Whoa! Karla, you have more snow on the covers than we have on the ski slopes.
> Upper entrances anyone?


It is an amazing amount of snow down here... an ocean of snow in the back yard. I wish I had snow shoes. 

Regarding upper entrances, I have always used those for ventilation, and now have even better reason to. My understanding is that snow breathes so it is OK for an entrance to be snowed in for a week or so. A few weeks?

What is different for us this time, is that usually snows like this are followed quickly by warmer weather, and we are not only expecting 4-8 more inches tommorow, but near freezing all week.


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i live in new york along lake ontario and we had over 6 feet of snow in just 4 days


----------

